# rsync feature using scp



## fred974 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi guys,

Could you please tell me if net/rsync is still considered as "insecure".
If it is still insecure, How can I use scp to copy a directory from one server to another and keeping the permission and users?
`scp -p` doesn't keep the ownership even if copied with -p option


----------



## kpa (Jul 16, 2015)

Insecure it what sense? If you use SSH for transport as in `rsync -avz /localdirectory/ user@host:/remotedirectory` it is as secure as the SSH connection that carries the data. The rsync:// protocol is probably very insecure and shouldn't be used if confidentiality is an issue.


----------

